# [Resolved] Hangs when sending command to program



## Sooty (Nov 14, 2001)

I didnt change/intall/fiddle with anything {I swear}, although I cant speak for anyone else in the house, {they wouldnt be game to admit it anyway!}
All was working fine one night, then the next morning I was having problems getting things to load. Desktop shortcuts to web sites took forever to come up {sometimes they did eventually..sometimes not}. MS Hearts now hangs for at least 2 minutes before eventually loading but when it does, it works fine. Various commands {but not everthing and not all the time} take forever to respond.
I was using IE4, so installed IE6 and that solved the problem of accessing desktop shortcuts to web sites {they now load normally}, however the problem is still there with mshearts and various other commands {seems to be random}. I have windows 98...plenty of hard drive free.

Two of the error msg's I have received {but only one time for each} are ''There was a problem sending the command to the program'' and ''My computer or windows explorer had not been properly initialized yet...try again later".

I did an on line virus scan {trend housecall} and nothing showed up.

Reformating has been suggested to me but that will be a major hastle saving all my stuff. I hope someone can help me out. Please go easy on me as I'm not the worlds smartest when it comes to technical pc terms....thanks.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

First thing try to clean the hard drive. You can find instructions on my web site. Follow the instructions that are followed by the 3 Red *. Also follow the suggestions listed under msconfig.

http://rselby.com/Windows.html

You might also want to check for ad-ware and Trojans.

Ad-Ware Checks and removes spyware
http://www.spychecker.com/download.html

MooSoft 30 day evaluation program for trojans
http://www.moosoft.com/features.php


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

If there is important information on your computer (documents, spreadsheets, etc.), you definitely need to back it up regardless of whether or not you format your hard drive. Computers DO fail all the time, and if you don't want to lose certain things, they should be backed up. I guarantee that any hassle you experience while making a backup will be far less than the hassle you'll experience when you computer crashes and you lose everything on it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The error messages you listed are not "default" windows error messages. I have never seen either before.

I think one or both may be associated with Microsoft Word. Are you running that or any Office program when you get them?

Did you ever have the Nimda virus?


----------



## Sooty (Nov 14, 2001)

I cleared a few things from the start up, namely msm messenger..yahoo messenger and ms office. My system resourses is now showing %85 free. It used to run about %65. After a restart, everything works perfectly....hearts starts up as it used to and no probs so far.

I was not using an office program when the problem was happening but it was apparantly running in the background. I dont recall ever having the Nimda virus but I could be wrong{only ever had 2 or 3 virus's} .

Point taken re backing up files. It was my music files that would be tragic to lose during a format as I dont have any thing to save them to.

P.S. I did the 'Pitstop' computer check on my pc. Wow, a lot can be learnt from that...its a great resource. Thanks very much everyone.


----------

